# whats the deal with Santa Necrons?



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

all over Google images, there's Necrons wearing Santa hats...


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Futurama- santa Claus is mowing you down :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe GW did it a few years ago (they might do it every year) and the meme took off.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Because Necrons, despite their hard shiny exteriors, have the jolly spirit of Christmas inside them. Because once a year, the secret C'tan that only they know about, delivers new Gauss weaponry to all the good boys and girls.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My personal favorite:


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

well it was enough for me to change my profile pic 

<<<


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

http://acsstuff.webs.com/figures/xmas_necrons.htm#xmas_necron_warrior_2009

No comment :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Boc said:


> My personal favorite:


Love it!



Warlord_Winters said:


> well it was enough for me to change my profile pic
> 
> <<<


That's cool, if a bit silly. The idea must come from Robo Santa. How fitting I made my Tomb World an ice planet and that I am using Necrons for my local store's annaul Grandma's House game. (Grandma being a SoB of course. Hope she likes the Tesseract Labyrinth I'm wrapping for her.))



Tawa said:


> http://acsstuff.webs.com/figures/xmas_necrons.htm#xmas_necron_warrior_2009
> 
> No comment :laugh:


Snowball or concealed grenade?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Snowball or concealed grenade?


That's a bit of a loaded question.....


----------



## AC_ (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello people. I'm the creator of the Christmas Necrons that Tawa posted the link to.
I used to work in a toy shop that sold Games Workshop stuff when I created my first one in 2008. I'd not seen any of the other ones online before that and the idea came about as something funny to do for a display in the shop before Christmas.
Since then I've made a new one each year before Christmas, but I don't work in the toyshop anymore, so some of the incentive to make more has been lost while working on other [none Warhammer] things, so there won't be a new one this year, but hopefully I'll get back to them early next year to make up for it. =D










I did see somewhere last year a diorama someone made of a Necron decorating a Christmas tree. Can't seem to find it now.
And I do like that pic of the Necron with the dead Santa XD


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

AC_ said:


> Hello people. I'm the creator of the Christmas Necrons that Tawa posted the link to.


They're ace by the way :laugh:


----------



## AC_ (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks :grin:
And thanks for posting the link here. I'm glad to know that people still get a little enjoyment out of seeing these.
I look forward to eventually having enough figures for a game so I can see them all fighting to steal Santa's Christmas presents :santa:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that would be a great army to see! :laugh:


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

would the Monolith has a giant red nose on it?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Warlord_Winters said:


> would the Monolith has a giant red nose on it?


I was thinking of giant xmas puds......


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I was thinking of giant xmas puds......



drop pods that look like trees or presents?


----------



## AC_ (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd thought about attempting something that could resemble a Santa's Grotto or Workshop thing for a monolith, but that was before the last codex update. I've not thought about a monolith since then.
I do plan on trying to make a Command Barge resemble a sleigh. I've seen someone make some centaur type things from Necron parts, which I thought of copying some of the design of to create a couple of Necron reindeer to pull the 'sleigh'.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

AC_ said:


> I'd thought about attempting something that could resemble a Santa's Grotto or Workshop thing for a monolith, but that was before the last codex update. I've not thought about a monolith since then.
> I do plan on trying to make a Command Barge resemble a sleigh. I've seen someone make some centaur type things from Necron parts, which I thought of copying some of the design of to create a couple of Necron reindeer to pull the 'sleigh'.


Awesome sauce! 



Warlord_Winters said:


> drop pods that look like trees or presents?


Presents!

And what about the doomsday ark done up like a mahoosive candycane? :laugh:


----------



## nightblooming (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiazma Games released their new  mmo-action shooter game SeaCraft that features the high quality graphics. I think that sailing game fans can’t miss it.


----------

